# We need a name



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

My goodness, it's been forever since I've posted on here. 

It's been bitter cold here for the past few days. Yesterday as I was walking my oldest daughter to school when we came across this half frozen kitten shivering in the leaves on the side of the path. There are a lot of feral cats around our neighborhood so I figured when we got too close it would run away. Well, we got close and he did jump out but he ran up to us, meowing very loudly. As if to say "I'm freezin' my butt off! Help a kitty out!?" I bent down and he let me touch him, then he let me pick him up, and then he scared the snot out of me by scrambling into the collar of my coat. He wiggled until he found just the right spot and then that was that.

When I got back home I was a little afraid to open my coat. I have two other cats and two big scary looking American bulldogs. But the kitten popped his out and then climb out of my coat, no fear. In fact he just looked around like "huh, nice place ya got here. I think I'll take the couch. ...hey! How bout some grub?" He has not offered a single swat or hiss at my dogs or my resident kitties. I can't say my cats have been so polite to the little intruder lol.

It's not been 48hrs yet and I was going to call the shelter to come get him. I wasn't really planning on keeping him but he doesn't seem all that ready to go anywhere. He kind of acts like he was always supposed to be here and we just didn't get the memo. I am going to put up posters to see if any one is missing him.

Unless some one claims him, it seems we have a new family member but we can't decide what to call him. Any suggestions for a bold, confident, cuddling little character?


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Garfield.....he is about as bold a cat as you can find, although he is a cartoon character.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I admire you for taking this little one in out of the cold. 

In my experience if you name this little bundle you will keep him if he does not already have a home. My suggestions would be Icey or possible Winter. I hope this kitty is healthy before you allow him near your other cats though.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

How about Jack, like Jack Frost.

Or Artic, call him Artie.

Or Moose, because he's brazen and bold.

Or Tundra, since that's what it felt like outside when you found him lol.

Or Ermine (call him Ermie) .. they are very bold little critters that aren't scared of anything.

:mrgreen:


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions they're so good it's hard to choose one lol



Ears and Tails said:


> I hope this kitty is healthy before you allow him near your other cats though.


I took him to the vet today and had him checked, wormed, and vaccinated just because if he's going to stay for any length of time I can't expose my pets or children to disease. The only thing the vet could find wrong with him is he's a little on the thin side and he appears to have suffered a bit mild frostbite on his ears and toes. But really it's hard to see it if you're not looking very closely.

I tried to post a pic before but I can't tell if it's showing up or not. It doesn't appear on my iPad 
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k21/magscat3161/image-1.jpg


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

What a cutie 

My vote is for Oliver


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

I like Oliver but we had a cat named Oliver a few years ago. I also can't call him Smokey which would be another good name. My other two cats are named Kevin and Kale.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Aww .. he looks liek my Mr. Diggs, except his eyes are yellow. I love the grays!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Bluster? for a wintery day?


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

What do you guys think of "Icesis" for a name?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sure you saved his life, if he had been out there longer, who knows how bad things would have gotten for this little guy. I'd say he is one Lucky cat, but I know that is a common not that interesting name, but he sure was lucky. He sounds like my little black male, Stephano. We found him in the woods on a cold, rainy December day a year ago, and he was very sure of himself too. My daughter named him after a character from some famous youtuber, this was after we called him "Baby Kitty" for three weeks and could not think of a name for him. 

This is what always happens to us, just when we are NOT looking for another cat, they somehow find us.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

magscat said:


> What do you guys think of "Icesis" for a name?


I like it!! Its original!!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

How do you pronounce Icesis? Like Isis, the Egyptian goddess? That's a pretty name.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

What about Aslan? He was the lion from "The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe". We had a cat named Aslan growing up. He used to sleep with the dog, go outside and chase him around the yard, etc. H was a character!


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

Howsefrau32 you have dawned a neat idea too! The Japanese name "Yuki" means snow or lucky.

Argh! So hard to pick a good name! My 4yr old daughter wants to call him "doorbell".
-_- ...Lord, give me strength.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

magscat said:


> Argh! So hard to pick a good name! My 4yr old daughter wants to call him "doorbell".
> -_- ...Lord, give me strength.


That's precisely why parents have veto power.


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

...wait maybe I have that wrong...her words are " he's a doorbell" maybe she means he's adorable?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

magscat said:


> ...wait maybe I have that wrong...her words are " he's a doorbell" maybe she means he's adorable?


ROFL!! Leave it to a four year old!! 
Yuki is a neat name!
Ashe...maybe? !


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, yeah, let's hope she's going for adorable.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love Doorbell for a name. And I like the play on words "he's a doorbell".

Then again when I was a kid, my sister and I named a cat Lert because you always need to be a Lert.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

aww doorbell is adorable!

One of my co-workers have a cat named mac n cheese, and my cousin's yorkie's name (courtsey of his son) is Tarzan lol.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I would totally name the cat doorbell now that I've heard that! That's so frigging cute! 

But then, I have a dog named Mouse and a cat named Munch....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is pretty adorable!


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

I made sushi for dinner tonight so the cats got sashimi practice cuts. The little intruder was gobbling up that fatty tuna like the first time I tasted chocolate lol. He was happier than the double rainbows guy!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We need pics!! It's hard for me to come up with names without a picture. I like 'doorbell, too, or DB for short!! I like Icsis - it's classy sounding.


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

I tried to post one using the forums photo insert button but for some reason it's not showing up.

Here's a link
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k21/magscat3161/image-1.jpg


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

How about Cinder or Shady?


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

magscat said:


> What do you guys think of "Icesis" for a name?


I really like this name and it will always remind you where your special kitty came from. It is great to hear he is healthy. Many happy and healthy years to come for you and your new family member.


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

Icesis Doorbell Ninja Frosty Jack Supper Kitty... -_-... that's his name. There! Now my kids can leave me alone lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

magscat said:


> Icesis Doorbell Ninja Frosty Jack Supper Kitty... -_-... that's his name. There! Now my kids can leave me alone lol.


ROFL!! That's a Mouthful!! 
SuperCaliFragilexpealidosis!!!
(Mary Poppins!!)


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Personally I love Doorbell because of the background story you just told. But then I almost named a cat Fishsticks as a child, so what do I know? (She was saved by my Whovian tendencies and I named her Tegan instead.)

I would probably name him for the current winter storm you found him in - Ion. 
But then again you may not want to take advice from someone who almost named her cat Fishsticks...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, I had some beauts as a child too - I named one of my cats Grayface, and another really light orange male was named Pinky. He must have been embarrassed to have such a girly name lol.


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

Well my girls kept fighting over what to call him so after a while I was like "FINE! He can have all the names! Now be quiet or I'm gonna name him Captin Chuckle Head!"


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow - he's gorgeous! Doesn't look too bad considering what he's been through. 

I like Icesis.


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

Tiliqua said:


> Wow - he's gorgeous! Doesn't look too bad considering what he's been through.
> 
> I like Icesis.


I believe he's some ones pet that got out. He's too sweet and bold to be one of our ferals. I put up posters for him around the neighborhood so if some one is looking for him then they know where to find him.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

magscat said:


> Howsefrau32 you have dawned a neat idea too! The Japanese name "Yuki" means snow or lucky.


Yuki means snow  when I was picking names for my fur baby I decided on Yukiko. The ko suffix means child. I was torn between Yukiko and Yoshi. I decided on Yukiko as she's a girl and it's a girl's name. Yoshi means good or lucky. The masculine version is Yoshio, or good man  but I'm no expert in Japanese! Just a fan of anime! 
Your foundling is beautiful and he looks pretty comfy in the pic lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

magscat said:


> Howsefrau32 you have dawned a neat idea too! The Japanese name "Yuki" means snow or lucky.
> 
> Argh! So hard to pick a good name! My 4yr old daughter wants to call him "doorbell".
> -_- ...Lord, give me strength.


Ha ha!!! Doorbell, that is one I have never heard. I do like Yuki, for him being Lucky


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, now I read through the entire thread, I think Doorbell is the cutest name ever. That is even cuter than my cat named Beep, which everyone tells me how cute that name is, but Doorbell is cuter, given the story and how your daughter picked it. He is very, very cute!


----------



## magscat (May 13, 2009)

OMG! This cat plays fetch! He was watching me throw the ball for my bulldog for a while and then he disappeared. He came back a little while later and gave me a wadded up ball of paper. I was still playing with the dog and the cat was being kind of annoying so I just flicked the paper ball away and he brought it back! He did it like 10 times! ...I love this cat...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is so funny! My sister's kitten plays fetch too. You have a smart kitty, you could probably teach him some other tricks. I have a pt cleaning job, and one of my houses I clean is my sister's house. Every week when I take the sheets and pillow cases off the bed, I throw them over the side of the bed, and her cat goes flying off the bed after them....and it is hysterical. Then she jumps back up and waits for me to throw the next one. It's so funny when she goes flying off the bed because she looks like she is superman, arms outstretched, like she is taking off to fly


----------

